# Citizen Custom V2 Diver



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

This Citizen arrived today, can anyone shed any light on this watch for me as I've been searching the web and can't find a piccy of another and I'm hoping it isn't a franken thingy







On the caseback it reads Citizen Automatic Parawater GN-4-S then in the centre BL4-721748TA and underneath 10301372. The case is unmarked black pvd? On the dial it says Citizen Custom V2 23 jewels and above the 6:00 JAPAN 6-723951KA.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

avidfan said:


> This Citizen arrived today, can anyone shed any light on this watch for me as I've been searching the web and can't find a piccy of another and I'm hoping it isn't a franken thingy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I think this may well be a franken - the Custom V2's are nice watches from the early 1970's, many of them in black coated cases. However, I've never seen one with this kind of external bezel, i.e. the type to be found on the classic style of diver. The case back is off one of the V2 divers (case number 4-721748 - BL is the code for a black case btw)), which does have an external bezel, but of a different design, and has a different dial from the one on yours. Here's a catalog shot of one of these from 1971, alongside a similar model:










In the same catalog is another model with the dial from yours:










I note that yours has lume dots inside the hour markers, so if they are original then it would be a slightly different model.

Sorry I can't be more positive about yours, but I hope this at least explains about these rather rare and interesting models from Citizen.

Stephen


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the information Stephen, at least I know what it is now. I'm not sure if it bothers me or not, I bought the watch because I like it yet because it's probably a franken it has taken the shine off it a bit. Oh well, it looks like I might have to start hunting for the proper dial!


----------

